# How do you wear sunglasses, inside or outside of helmet straps??



## enduroprorider (Feb 6, 2004)

Just curious why everyone wears their sunglasses on the outside of the helmet straps? I wear mine on the inside of my helmet straps and someone recently said I should wear them on the outside. I asked why and they really didn’t know other then that’s the way everyone wears them.

It seems to me, there would be more of a chance that the glasses would come off in a crash as the helmet is being torqued around if they are on the outside of the straps. Not sure if “torqued” is the word to use or if it’s even a word for that matter.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Inside here. Some straps can press on the ear pieces & are uncompfortable tho.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Outside. Straps press earpieces to my head. Easier to remove, clean, and replace.


----------



## MysteriousWind (Sep 17, 2005)

inside...because I put my sunglasses on and then my helmet


----------



## Berge (Jul 19, 2005)

*Inside*

The straps can help keep them on when to going gets bumpy.


----------



## daniyarm (Jan 18, 2007)

Inside here. I have Oakley Half jackets and the earpieces are pretty soft so I don't get any pressure from them. And like Berge said, when the trail gets rough the helmet straps seems to keep my glasses in place.


----------



## Fairchild (Mar 9, 2007)

Outside, I take em on and off during the course of many outings and I find they naturally go outside better.


----------



## Diesel Weasel (Mar 9, 2007)

i'm just an inside kinda guy


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

I think it was on the road bike forum that I read that the "proper" way is OUTSIDE your straps. The reason they gave is if you can fit on the inside without being uncomfortable your helmet is strapped on too loose.

I wear on the inside myself...I guess I got my helmet strapped too loose .


----------



## NitroDuck (Jun 23, 2006)

Outside, my Oakley M-Frames like it better that way.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

depends on the helmet and glasses. My old Bell helmet fit fine with glasses on the inside, but my new Giro works better on the outside. I would prefer the inside because then I don't have to worry about knocking my glasses off when removing my helmet, so I vote inside if it fits.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

enduroprorider said:


> Just curious why everyone wears their sunglasses on the outside of the helmet straps? I wear mine on the inside of my helmet straps and someone recently said I should wear them on the outside. I asked why and they really didn't know other then that's the way everyone wears them.
> 
> It seems to me, there would be more of a chance that the glasses would come off in a crash as the helmet is being torqued around if they are on the outside of the straps. Not sure if "torqued" is the word to use or if it's even a word for that matter.


Depends on the helmet.

If the straps are flat against my temples the glasses go over them.

If the straps do not touch my temples the glasses go under.

Just a fit and comfort issue.


----------



## CougarTrek (Jan 27, 2007)

Definitely inside. I'm not even sure they'd stay on my face on the outside.


----------



## TooManyTacos (Mar 13, 2007)

I wear mine inside because I like to leave them on when my helmet's off.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Outside when I wear sun glasses. I'm not a huge fan of riding with them.. They fog up on me and I get pissed about. Plus I hate spending more than $15-20 on a pair of glasses.. since I break them all the time..


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

outside, it naturally feels right. It looks funny when I see people with them inside. But thats just me.


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

Inside for me.. if they were on the outside any little movement of the helmet would mess with the glasses. Plus I would always be picking them up off the ground eveytime I took my helmet off.


----------



## typsu32 (Apr 11, 2007)

inside is the way to go. when i first started riding, my friend told me they go on the outside. well that worked for like 5 mins, before the helmet movement would cause the glasses to move around. now its nice and comfy...


----------



## asphix20 (Mar 27, 2007)

I wear mine on the outside since they dont fit on the inside. If I try to put them on the inside it ends up either pressing them into my head or I have to loosen my helmet to the point that in a crash I coudlnt be certain it would stay where it needs to.

I think for the majority of people who actually have a reason other than its just how they assumed it was done - its because the shape of their head, helmet, glasses or all of the above. Basically they put them the way it fits/feels better.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

the proper way is outside.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Inside as far as I can remember


----------



## xcdude (Jul 21, 2004)

Right side on the inside, left side on the out.
Can we all just get along?


----------



## Eileen1523 (Oct 22, 2006)

inside works best for me :thumbsup:


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

xcdude said:


> Right side on the inside, left side on the out.


I think that is a signal to show you are -- ah -- well , not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

It's completely a matter of preferance but I wear mine outside so its easy to take them off and on :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> the proper way is outside.


Golly, then I guess there are a good deal of us who are improper. Shucks.


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

Outside the strap closest to my face, and then they tend to slide inside the strap towards the back of my head as I put them on.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

oh whatever--
it's just a way that bike rags and the "style man" tried to force on everyone several years back. 
i subscribed to it.
however i know many rail against what is "in" at the time.
so that's all i meant about proper, figuring that the intelligent would know i really meant what mass media was propogating as the norm as being proper.
to each his or her own.
i'll accept outside as proper, but either way is cool.
cool?:thumbsup:



BlueTrain said:


> Golly, then I guess there are a good deal of us who are improper. Shucks.


----------



## jabpn (Jun 21, 2004)

The reason for the "outside" being the correct side is that in cases where the sunglasses may get physically damaged, it's better for the glasses to be able come off. This might not matter for little things but, for example, an impact from a large or sharp branch can be deflected enough or "caught" by the sunglasses as they slide away to prevent serious or any harm whereas if the glasses were "stuck" the branch might slide under the frame after sliding along the lens and hence you get poked in the eye or get a serious laceration. Also if something catches on the frame and the sunglasses are locked in under the straps your head could be whipped around and you can seriously be hurt. Although issues can arise from the sunglasses being flung away "more" can happen the other way. 

Now in reality these types of disasterous situations don't happen very much which is why in or out isn't really a big deal.


----------



## Son (Jan 9, 2007)

Inside, so they won't fly off when I take my helmet off.


----------



## MrClean (Jul 8, 2004)

Inside for me as well. I've got 7 pairs of Oakleys and if I ran them outside I would fire them accross the room when I took my helmet off


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*It depends...*

Are we talking about all-mountain riding, or xc riding?


----------



## extrmtao (Mar 27, 2006)

jabpn said:


> The reason for the "outside" being the correct side is that in cases where the sunglasses may get physically damaged, it's better for the glasses to be able come off. This might not matter for little things but, for example, an impact from a large or sharp branch can be deflected enough or "caught" by the sunglasses as they slide away to prevent serious or any harm whereas if the glasses were "stuck" the branch might slide under the frame after sliding along the lens and hence you get poked in the eye or get a serious laceration. Also if something catches on the frame and the sunglasses are locked in under the straps your head could be whipped around and you can seriously be hurt. Although issues can arise from the sunglasses being flung away "more" can happen the other way.
> 
> Now in reality these types of disasterous situations don't happen very much which is why in or out isn't really a big deal.


How many licks does it take to get to the inside of a tootsie pop?

29 apparently


----------



## Curious (Jan 30, 2004)

The answer to that is easily, "Depends".

The straps on my last three helmets fit against my temple, so I would wear the sunglasses outside the straps.
But since I bought my Giro Xen, the straps don't touch the temples and the glasses fit inside the straps. No discomfort here, and style police be damned.

Curious


----------



## AzTracer (Feb 15, 2007)

Usually both for me. I start out inside. but when i stop to munch a powerbar they always end up on the outside. Never really mattered to me


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

Outside, especially with a full face helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

Inside. Straps over the arms keeps them in place in my experience.


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Ricko said:


> I think it was on the road bike forum that I read that the "proper" way is OUTSIDE your straps...  .


yup, leave it to the snooty roadies to come up with "proper ways". :nono: rft:

to each his/her own. i like mine inside! and when i ride my road bike i even dare wear plain black spandex.

ms k


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Depends on the glasses I'm wearing. My half jackets on the inside but my M frames on the outside. Whatever feels better for you.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

Come on everyone -- MBA says they must be on the outside, lest the straps compress the earpieces into your head, crushing the temple.

Two pages on this thread, amazing!


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

inside...
putting them outside means they just flop around.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

hey i already said coz style man sez so...style man snoberizes for MBA.

and it's a topic deserving of multiple pages unlike that "tell me what you know contributions" thread on passion-gag.



Reposado Man said:


> Come on everyone -- MBA says they must be on the outside, lest the straps compress the earpieces into your head, crushing the temple.
> 
> Two pages on this thread, amazing!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

SnowMongoose said:


> inside...
> putting them outside means they just flop around.


If they flop around the glasses do not fit you


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

inside


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*I find that cutting the straps off the helmet and removing the arms off the sunglasses works the best.*


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I find that cutting the straps off the helmet and removing the arms off the sunglasses works the best.


LOL, let's take it even further: ditch both the helmet and the glasses, and go comando! problemo and dilemma solved!


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

Inside for me because my sunglasses are normally already on when I put on my helmet and I am to lazy to switch them to the out side. Plus putting them on the out sides of the straps takes extra work to make sure the ear peice goes around the straps.

So my answer is inside because I am a lazy lazy man.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

This thread is got the same delemma as *Cubbys* *elegant* *seatpost marker* thread.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

My frames and helmet allow me to wear them on the inside. For some of the stuff I do, it is a real blessing as the helmet strap help keep the glasses from getting knocked off my face....especially late season when some of the trails get really overgrown (unless you are 2" 0" tall)


----------



## DRTRIDR (Jun 26, 2006)

IT really does depend on the helmet and glasses. Personally, I ride with the sunglasses INSIDE the strap!!!


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

the proper way is inside.

Except when going uphill and then your supposed to switch to outside.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

Inside man.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

Just wear the new Oakley plutonite contact lenses and never worry about it.


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

No, StyleMan is a Bicycling Mag feature. 

Richard Cunningham has no style.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*ah--*

ahh-ok--me gets all ze mags every month and gets em all mixed up--somebody ask ol coot how'n he goes bout hit.



Reposado Man said:


> No, StyleMan is a Bicycling Mag feature.
> 
> Richard Cunningham has no style.


----------



## Az Barber (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm an innie.

Az


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

People have been telling me I should be wearing them on the outside, but three of the people who have told me that have lost their glasses in the last 3 months 

I'm sticking to inside, since it's not like they're uncomfortable there.


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*sunglasses*

Ha ha ha.Mine go inside my fullface.


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

since shades are designed to sit against your skin over your ears why you would ever do outside is beyond me! For people who say its easier to get them off since when is it ever hard to take shades off anyway? lol


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

capoz77 said:


> since shades are designed to sit against your skin over your ears why you would ever do outside is beyond me! For people who say its easier to get them off since when is it ever hard to take shades off anyway? lol


Yes, the glasses touch your ears, not your temples where the helmet straps are. Read my first reply for when to do which.


----------



## Pedalhed (Mar 1, 2006)

Outside for sure ...


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

typsu32 said:


> inside is the way to go. when i first started riding, my friend told me they go on the outside. well that worked for like 5 mins, before the helmet movement would cause the glasses to move around. now its nice and comfy...


Having "helmet movement" sounds like a poor fitting helmet. They can move a little with your scalp, but a bit more than that can be like not even wearing a helmet in the first place (depending on conditions of course).

EDIT: To answer the question, outside the straps (Atmos). My sunglasses don't bounce around. Occasionally have to push them up from sweat, but that's all. It appears some people are compensating by using their helmet straps to keep their shades put. Whatever works I guess...


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

I guess the most sensible answer is "wherever they fit the best". Like I said earlier, my glasses (Wiley-X Air Rage) simply would not fit outside of the straps. My helmets fit perfectly but for me even the slightest movement totally disturbs the glasses position.


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

double post deleted


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

I wear one arm inside and the other outside the straps just to keep everyone happy.


----------

